# Long Ashes......



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Courtesy of Scott / Slow Tri!! thank you man....what a smoke!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice, those Oliva's can hold the ash.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Damn! I hate saying this to another guy, but..."nice ash, man"!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I may be crazy, but I think I am allergic to the O maduro. I don't seem to have any trouble with the other Oliva cigars, but that one seems to cause me to have a reaction of sorts. I get a cough and a rattle in my chest the next day. Is that possible?


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Is that one of the "O" torpedos that I sent out? Man, those things are awesome!! They came from Mr. Jose himself. I like to think that he put his own little mojo on the box that came to me. They have been the most consistent, most flavorful cigars that I have ever had!! Glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice, nice, nice. Wat an ASH! 

CD


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

I see your shwartz is bigger than mine.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

If that was me the ash would all straight into my keyboard.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

impressive!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots; thanks for sharing.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I norm don't tell a guy this, but nice ash!


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

I love those cigars


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

lawdaug_1 said:


> I love those cigars


Yep, me too. Big fan of the O


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

lawdaug_1 said:


> I love those cigars


Lawdaug tell Stogie you are Law Enforcement.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man...thats definately qualifies...quite the project smoking that babe with that ash on it. well done. You must be a gymnist or something...lol...nice one.


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

I had my first one of those in baton Rouge earlier in the year. Gotta get more.



Labman said:


> Damn! I hate saying this to another guy, but..."nice ash, man"!





tx_tuff said:


> I norm don't tell a guy this, but nice ash!


S'OK guys, we understand!!!!:baffled:


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> If that was me the ash would all straight into my keyboard.


Yeah, ditto - that or all down my shirt and all over my legs! Nice ash though  Makes me want to go and smoke a stogie...


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice, Mario. I absolutely love those Olivas!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> I may be crazy, but I think I am allergic to the O maduro. I don't seem to have any trouble with the other Oliva cigars, but that one seems to cause me to have a reaction of sorts. I get a cough and a rattle in my chest the next day. Is that possible?


John I am sorry to hear you have a reaction, you can send me your maduros and I will help you dispose of them!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Awesome ash man! (Hold on I'm not sure how I feel about complimenting another man on his ash...)



tx_tuff said:


> Lawdaug tell Stogie you are Law Enforcement.


Shhh... He's undercover! 



JohnRider said:


> I may be crazy, but I think I am allergic to the O maduro. I don't seem to have any trouble with the other Oliva cigars, but that one seems to cause me to have a reaction of sorts. I get a cough and a rattle in my chest the next day. Is that possible?


I've been wondering about the same thing, only with another cigar. Every now and then I come across a cigar that seems to have a unpleasant long-lasting impact... I think the Vision did that to me too. God knows it beat my wallet up something bad... :lol:


----------

